# برنامج vhdl



## سعدالعيساوي (20 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
تستغربون اخواني انا اختصاص ميكانيك عام لا كن اشوف بعض الاخوة يطلبو هالبرنامج ولانو مجاني حبيت احطة بين ايديكم وارجو انو يفيدكم
7
7
7
7
http://www.aldec.com/services/vhdlsimulator/?gclid=conn4icuk4wcfr2ueaodchvt4q


----------



## rxjmo (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا أخي على هذا البرنامج
إضافة بسيطة :
باعتبار تغييرات الموقع أصبحت روابط التحميل هنا.


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## Salam90 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## waddahYemen (1 يناير 2011)

mashkooor


----------



## الجندى2000 (1 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## المهندسه سحر (2 سبتمبر 2014)

يا باشمهندسين /السلام عليكم
عايزه حد قوي في لغه vhdl يشرح لي برنامج موجود في اخر هذه الرساله ياريت اجد حد يشرحه لي وشكرا


----------

